# Is Bluetooth Headphones worth the price?



## jkultimate (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

Am in the dilemma of either to get a bluetooth in ear headphones or a 3.5mm headphone.

Budget maximum 5000. 

Am a bass heavy user. Was using Sony mdr xb30ex till today, it stopped working.

JABRA ROX is in my list, but it is bluetooth and I never used any bluetooth headphones before am in a worry that will the connection be good? Will I loose/skip some music while hearing? connectivity problem? I watch movies and a heavy music listener. I mean spending close to 5k in a bluetooth worth it? 


Or should I stick with wired ones like Soundmagic/Sony within a range of 3k.?


----------



## Flake (Aug 24, 2016)

I had same confusion before buying bluetooth headphones. I bought QCY Q19 from Aliexpress a few months back and its working fine. Just make sure that headphones should has bluetooth version 4.0+ and Apt technology support. You won't face connection, music skip or bass problem. Everything will be fine as wired headphones.

If you tick Bluetooth v 4.0+ and Apt support, then there could be only one drawback. *Battery life* of headphones.
I am using QCY Q19 daily during exercise and its battery life is around 4 hrs. I forget to charge headphones sometimes. Mood gets spoiled when headphones stops working during workout. It does give battery low warning 10 mins before dying but that's not enough time.
If you can manage regular charging then go for bluetooth.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 24, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> I had same confusion before buying bluetooth headphones. I bought QCY Q19 from Aliexpress a few months back and its working fine. Just make sure that headphones should has bluetooth version 4.0+ and Apt technology support. You won't face connection, music skip or bass problem. Everything will be fine as wired headphones.
> 
> If you tick Bluetooth v 4.0+ and Apt support, then there could be only one drawback. *Battery life* of headphones.
> I am using QCY Q19 daily during exercise and its battery life is around 4 hrs. I forget to charge headphones sometimes. Mood gets spoiled when headphones stops working during workout. It does give battery low warning 10 mins before dying but that's not enough time.
> If you can manage regular charging then go for bluetooth.



Thanks for replying bro. Hmm ya looking in Jabra site, it comes with BT 4.0 but donno about Aptx tech... will that a problem?


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 25, 2016)

I have this one: Corseca 5810BT Bluetooth Stereo Headphone with Mic, MP3: Amazon.in: Electronic

Almost 1 second lag, so not good for movies. Unless you are willing to set audio sync settings. 
For music / audiobooks its great though.
Long battery life, needs to be charged in like 7-10 days, with low-medium ish usage.
Range is ok, but signal gets disrupted if there is a thick wall and 4-5m distance between.

Overall I will never go back to wired headphones.. the convenience of wireless is just too good. The buttons on the headphone (next / previous / pause play) are extremely useful.  
Won't recommend the one I have for you though. But pretty sure you can get a great one in your budget.

and FYI bluetooth 5 would be coming in 6+ months or so promising huge improvements. But lil point in waiting for 6+ months IMO


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 25, 2016)

cute.bandar said:


> I have this one: Corseca 5810BT Bluetooth Stereo Headphone with Mic, MP3: Amazon.in: Electronic
> 
> Almost 1 second lag, so not good for movies. Unless you are willing to set audio sync settings.
> For music / audiobooks its great though.
> ...



1 second? that is too much.. Is corseca a good brand??


----------

